

Preference for youth in tech recruiting (aka ageism) - Pyrrhuloxia
https://twitter.com/mm/status/294179421462609920

======
salgernon
I had submitted a link to a story about this tweet:

[http://brianshall.com/blog/does-morgan-missen-have-thing-
rea...](http://brianshall.com/blog/does-morgan-missen-have-thing-really-
really-young-guys)

Since I had no idea who this person was. Some sort of self promoting
recruiter.

~~~
qthrul
I'm glad someone else noticed this. I actually left a comment on that post
which I'll paste here since Disqus and blog comments can be flagged/deleted
easily:

I am over 40. In fact, I moved to Silicon Valley when I turned 40. That means
I've experienced just over 40 rotations of the Earth around the Sun. I'm
looking forward to my new career in celestial mechanics.

I'll pause while you absorb that.

If you are 40 years of age then it is likely you have some number of career
accomplishments that can be enumerated and, oh, I dunno... described. However,
to simply state you have 10, 11, 13, 20, or more years of experience means
little or nothing. "Years of experience" is simply a throw away resume filler
on par with 'fresh new ideas un-jaded by years of experience' would be for
someone with zero years of experience. i.e. nothing to brag about

Perhaps, focus instead (see also: brag) about career accomplishments that can
be enumerated, what you want to accomplish, and who you want to accomplish it
with and when.

Lastly, I'm searching for any substance in your post beyond name dropping as a
blog post slug, not so thinly veiled personal animosity, and garden variety
denigration of women.

